# A psychopaths blog.



## Cmk (Oct 5, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> I do believe that he's a psychopath. I just don't believe that he's exactly like the image he's trying to present on his blog.
> 
> I don't believe that he's THAT scary, THAT insane, THAT smart, THAT different, nor THAT great.
> He's trying too hard.
> ...


Ah yes I know what you mean.  Of cause he is not! But he is a psychopath, they all think of themselves as these great, immortal, special persons. He just have a over inflated ego.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Cmk said:


> Ah yes I know what you mean.  Of cause he is not! But he is a psychopath, they all think of themselves as these great, immortal, special persons. He just have a over inflated ego.


Reading his blog, I kind of thinking that he's just an unhealthy narcissistic TJ, since I can relate to his confusion for having less sympathy and empathy, needs to be feared of, seeing human as object, desire for power/control, and sinful pleasure of seeing other people's sufferings. 

Too bad that he's not aware of how common his traits are since he's too full of himself. LOL.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

I have to admit that I can't see the 'empty' in his words, like others in this thread has witnessed. All I see is a fairly normal individual who is a bit narcissistic and self-obsessed. The writer states that he has been in prison for 2/3 of his life. Many psychopaths are successful, rising to the top in various fields because of their abilities to remain utilitarian and objective. Yet he has spent the majority of his life inside prison walls; which points to the fact that his cold deliberation didn't come with any foresight.

Nevertheless, it's an interesting blog - I'll grant you that. I do believe that he is a psychopath, like he says he is, and it's rare to find someone openly declaring it.


----------



## Cmk (Oct 5, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


> I have to admit that I can't see the 'empty' in his words, like others in this thread has witnessed. All I see is a fairly normal individual who is a bit narcissistic and self-obsessed. The writer states that he has been in prison for 2/3 of his life. Many psychopaths are successful, rising to the top in various fields because of their abilities to remain utilitarian and objective. Yet he has spent the majority of his life inside prison walls; which points to the fact that his cold deliberation didn't come with any foresight.
> 
> Nevertheless, it's an interesting blog - I'll grant you that. I do believe that he is a psychopath, like he says he is, and it's rare to find someone openly declaring it.


I guess it is quite subjective how we 'feel' about it.  Have you read it all? He is definitely narcissistic. But I see absolutely no normal individual behind those words. I can't relate what he writes about to common behaviour, he has in my opinion long time ago crossed the borderline between normal and abnormal. And in his case his abnormality is of the more serious kind. 

Of cause it is naive to believe in everything he writes as the truth, even though he has stated not to write anything but the truth ('the truth' must be the last thing a psychopath actually care about)


----------



## Cmk (Oct 5, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> Reading his blog, I kind of thinking that he's just an unhealthy narcissistic TJ, since I can relate to his confusion for having less sympathy and empathy, needs to be feared of, seeing human as object, desire for power/control, and sinful pleasure of seeing other people's sufferings.
> 
> Too bad that he's not aware of how common his traits are since he's too full of himself. LOL.


I do not agree


----------



## Lad (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm regarded as a 3rd level Psychopath, which essentially means socially constructed rather than biologically like the true blue variants. Remember that everyone possess Psychopathic traits, but it's about having an elevated abundance of a combination of these traits.

I only took a short glance at the blog so far, but the writing style doesn't appear to be on the level of any high level Psychopath (honestly, it's too primitive). While the possibility is still there, the blogger is more likely a poser (common) or a lower-tier Psychopath (like myself, which may as well be regarded as a poser from a medical standpoint).

The real deal Psychopaths I have met based on my profession/education are absolutely brilliant. While I potentially ruin my credibility in saying this, the easiest comparison would be to the show Dexter. However, they surpass even that.


----------



## Cmk (Oct 5, 2011)

Lad said:


> I'm regarded as a 3rd level Psychopath, which essentially means socially constructed rather than biologically like the true blue variants. Remember that everyone possess Psychopathic traits, but it's about having an elevated abundance of a combination of these traits.
> 
> I only took a short glance at the blog so far, but the writing style doesn't appear to be on the level of any high level Psychopath (honestly, it's too primitive). While the possibility is still there, the blogger is more likely a poser (common) or a lower-tier Psychopath (like myself, which may as well be regarded as a poser from a medical standpoint).
> 
> The real deal Psychopaths I have met based on my profession/education are absolutely brilliant. While I potentially ruin my credibility in saying this, the easiest comparison would be to the show Dexter. However, they surpass even that.


That was actually very interesting and informative to know. A new perspective of it. I've just recently begun to 'research' in psychopaths, so my knowledge is still quite humble. I don't know much about the difference in the levels that psychopaths are categorised in, need to read more about that.


----------



## Lad (Jun 29, 2010)

Cmk said:


> That was actually very interesting and informative to know. A new perspective of it. I've just recently begun to 'research' in psychopaths, so my knowledge is still quite humble. I don't know much about the difference in the levels that psychopaths are categorised in, need to read more about that.


Robert Hare is the resident expert on Psychopaths across the globe and lives over here in Vancouver, Canada. He doesn't quite acknowledge levels of Psychopathy and thus that system is less commonly known. One of my professors was a student of his when he taught out here and, from my point of view, they were a bit more cynical towards Psychopaths whereas I have a tendency to glorify them and their latent 'potential.'

In terms of potential, there was a 12 year old Psychopathic kid I met as a case study during University. Now, while I'm not the best and brightest this world has to offer, I have been acknowledged through awards / academic success quite heavily. Still, when I met this kid, he was on an entirely different level of intelligence. He would correct my grammar, rephrase my questions for me, and seamlessly shift the interview into questions about me.

Another example, not directly related to me, was a Psychopathic male (name escapes me at the moment) who pretended to be a doctor on a cruise ship when someone had collapsed and required surgery. As you may know, Psychopaths are incredible actors capable of putting themselves in any role and succeeding at it. In this case, he spent 30 minutes reading a book about surgery and successfully performed it on the ship.

These would be the people I regard as higher tier -- smarter, seemingly OCD, and masterful with masks.

While a lower tier likely has less impulse control, more violent behavior (caught), senseless crimes, etc.
here's an example (( Prosecutor Details Rape That Lasted 19 Hours - NYTimes.com ))


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Cmk said:


> I do not agree


I'm not surprise. Probably because you have never been in that situation. But I do know that his traits is quite common. It's just that most people with the same traits don't feel the need to expose that.


----------



## Ac1992 (Oct 12, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> I do believe that he's a psychopath. I just don't believe that he's exactly like the image he's trying to present on his blog.
> 
> I don't believe that he's THAT scary, THAT insane, THAT smart, THAT different, nor THAT great.
> He's trying too hard.
> ...


I agree. I honestly feel sorry for him.

He's living in his own little world and yet he doesn't realize it.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Ac1992 said:


> I agree. I honestly feel sorry for him.
> 
> He's living in his own little world and yet he doesn't realize it.


He experiments a lot with the blog, making it impossible to know exactly what is true or not. Some of what he says are clearly lies - take this blog-entry:
Psychopathic Writings: On Vacation In Prison!

Even the gullible people who eats up everything he writes call bullshit. In others, the truth is a bit more vague. The truly revealing stuff is what's written between the lines, which makes him quite entertaining. For instance, the topic he has written the most about by far, is the so-called 'psychopathic stare'. His fascination with his own eyes is quite interesting, and the interest seems to go beyond what is merely required to create an air of mystery around him.


----------



## Cmk (Oct 5, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


> He experiments a lot with the blog, making it impossible to know exactly what is true or not. Some of what he says are clearly lies - take this blog-entry:
> Psychopathic Writings: On Vacation In Prison!
> 
> Even the gullible people who eats up everything he writes call bullshit. In others, the truth is a bit more vague. The truly revealing stuff is what's written between the lines, which makes him quite entertaining. For instance, the topic he has written the most about by far, is the so-called 'psychopathic stare'. His fascination with his own eyes is quite interesting, and the interest seems to go beyond what is merely required to create an air of mystery around him.


I agree with you. I just read the blog entry again and I noticed several grammatical errors in the entry from 'jeanny' (And English isn't even my own main language) Which 'Zhawq' himself also usually have. He is btw. dyslexic.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Cmk said:


> I agree with you. I just read the blog entry again and I noticed several grammatical errors in the entry from 'jeanny' (And English isn't even my main own language) Which 'Zhawq' himself also usually have. He is btw. dyslexic.


That's what he says.

Another thing: As a child, he used to think everyone was exaggerating their emotions. He saw others react very distraught under circumstances, that he, himself, didn't really feel bothered by. He thought people were liars, artificially boosting their emotional responses to to gain sympathy. Because of this, he was forced to conclude that everyone around him were playing a social game; over-dramatizing everything to gain support. They were not really hurt by their pet dying, they were just playing it up - like he did - to receive favors and condolences in order to manipulate.

When I read stories from his childhood like above, I'm surprised how accurately these stories describe my own mental attitudes. As a kid, I was convinced of much the same thing. I was largely unaffected by most emotional displays around society (Though I did indeed feel remorse and guilt at times), and I can certainly attest to what he writes. There are some indicators in these descriptions that he definitely is highly 'emotionally impaired', because the way he describes emotional non-attachment is very accurate.

It's almost a little disturbing in a way, because it makes me think that if my life had turned out differently, I could as well have turned out just as bad as he has. The objective reasoning, the adherence to logic, the intellectualizing - as an INTJ I find many similarities in his thought-patterns and my own. Although it's uncanny, I also find areas where we differ entirely in our cognitive processes. He is quite literally unable to throw that mask off; he's always playing some sort of game, making even his grand revelation as a psychopath on that blog, just another venue for manipulation and showmanship. He appears to be quite incapable of authenticity, much as he wants to throw off that veneer, he can only manage to do so for a few paragraphs before his natural tendency to lie and be colorful kicks in.

I learned that somewhere along the way. I used to lie just as much for no apparent reason, to the point where I didn't even know whether I had a personality. The difference between me and him is, that I have found that connection. Although I'm not necessarily emotionally attached, I'm definitely whole, in the sense that I am always and consistently the same person beneath the superficial social masks. With him, it's all he has. And there's nothing he can do about it.


----------



## Tendency (Aug 18, 2011)

I imagine 2 types of psychopathy.

The first is the violent type. In this type you may note that the affected person is violent because of the inability to control the urge to commit heinous acts. What's fascinating about this is the concept of a 'terminal acceptance' of the psychopathic person and the lack of motivation to mitigate the indulgence in crime because that "high" is almost always being savored with less quality—a necessary compulsion. Here, it's the irrefutable and self certain ability to carry out a crime with people/ideology/events, of which no longer do they have the ability dissolve any degree of wrongness in criminal's actions.

The second may be found in professional environments. They may blog about being powerful, boast, brag, execute outrageous actions as consistent with the modalities of their train of thought, and deceive, perhaps convinced of their own deceptions. One could note the concept of figures in the financial industry who have incredible networths on Wall Street. Here, it is the craving, not of an exotic car, but the notion that _many_ can be purchased at will; translatable to the potentiation of power—oiled gears of such a mindset.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm really not sure he's actually a psychopath.
My guess is he's narcissistic and maybe has some mental problems, involving dissociation probably.
He may be psychotic. But psychopath? Meeeh. 
Or the whole thing could just be big BS

From what I've read of the blog, he is describing 99% boring and normal things.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

From the blog


> To me a human child is a human child, sure, but it is also tissue, fluid - f.x. blood and urine, etc. - and it is potential gratification in any number of ways. F.x., if I succeed in creating a lasting and mutually gratifying relationship with a special person, and this person values a human child like most people value human children, then the well being of any human child will be given a very high degree of value by me because making someone happy who make me happy if they're happy is worth most anything, because it is in this I find the greatest level of gratification for myself.
> 
> So yes, I have, and I can have, friends I won't screw over at the drop of a hair. But it is an illusion when it looks as if I take this position for their sake.
> 
> I am also especially lucky in that I have friends, and one particular person who is becoming something that far exceeds the concept of just a friend, who care for me - not in spite of my emotionally and cognitively different relationship with value and evaluation, but because they understand that my values aren't lower then other people's, they are just measured by a differently structured system of evaluation.



LOL

Sounds like an ordinary person trying too damn hard to be badass in his words XD


----------



## A_D_Cloudsurfer (Aug 30, 2011)

A hacker could track him, or web server. I don't believe that sociopaths don't understand emotions. I think they are just extremly selfish. They probably believe in the law of the jungle in the extreme. They do not understand Reaping and Sowing perhaps. The lack of empathy probably comes from living in a state of delusion, viewing others as robots or sub-human. You can bet that they have genuine emotions. If they lacked fear, they wouldn't hide. If they lacked love, they couldn't hate. Hate causes rage and hurt causes hate. You cannot be emotionaly hurt by something that you didn't love. They come to hate humanity for some reason or another. Really there must be various causes for their behaviour, but they can definatly feel emotion. They couldnt satisfy their desires unless they felt pleasure and joy and excitement. The reason they go back and commit serial acts is much the same as why a drug addict becomes addicted and returns to the action that gave them enjoyment. Something that alleviates their frustrations and anxiety.


----------



## DDrokenss (Jul 5, 2011)

I perused through his blog and honestly didn't find anything particularly "insightful". Like others have said, he is trying much too hard and it shows.


----------



## mirandola (Jan 11, 2013)

Actually, Zhawq is a 'she', English is her second language, and she's aspie with an eating disorder, possibly a rape victim. The psychos over at SW sniffed her out, last time I looked, the Zhawq blog had been inactive for months... and the SW version of the story checks out.


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

I've known a few people who thought they may be disturbed or possibly a psychopath due to their lack of emotion or detachment but like many, I think those individuals were mere poseurs who wanted to feel unique or different. I don't think he's a psychopath, but that may be because I am bit of a skeptic and a little cynical. I just see a narcissistic individual who is pretentious. 

The way he writes remind me of how I can be at times. I can relate to a lot of his entries, like a lot of others. Does that make me a psychopath? I don't think that makes me a psychopath, maybe a little disconnected from others. However, it's an interesting read, a nice little character study.


----------

